# When is it time to give it up?



## Hugor (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok difficult question but I'm sure everybody who has posted in this subforum has been told by well meaning family and friends to give the sport away. I'm hoping to get a little balance in opinion by asking the same question around here.

Apologies in advance if you can't be bothered with a long post. Click away now please!
I figure most of us in here are injured and off our bikes right now. Hopefully we get some comfort in knowing we are not the only ones going through this by reading others mishaps.

I've been riding regularly about 3 years and I'm now 38 years old.

In the last 2 years I've had 3 serious injuries.

In the first I was riding my mtb on the road heading out to my favourite local trail. A car essentially didn't give me enough room forcing me to have to pull out onto a traffic island. I was going really quickly and attempted to bunnyhop onto it. I didn't make it leading to a massive OTB. Smashed and dislocated elbow in my right dominant arm. Took surgery and 6 months to come good.
You tell yourself it was a freak accident and move on.

The second occurred 5 hrs into a 6 hr epic ride. 2 foot ledge on a large rock plate. Tried a steep rolldown but in hindsight should've wheelies off. The front got a bit light and washed out through the descent. Came down hard onto my right wrist. Another operation and 3 months of rehab to come good.
OK now everybodies on your case about this sport your doing! You draw some resolutions about giving up jumping and drops and generally being more cautious.

Recently my job has been very light and I've had all the time I could hope for to ride. I've been riding between 20 - 30 hrs per week for the last 3 - 4 months. Needless to say your skills improve exponentially and I felt that I was riding better than I ever had before.

Well now 2 weeks ago. I was checking out a new trail with a mate. He knew the trail well but it was my first time. He took off bombing steeply down a firebreak and I took off behind him. We went round a blind corner and suddenly this tame road became chopped up, dug out with deep ruts, large rocks, and holes. I was on my XC bike probably going 35km/hr and the trail was too loose to break hard. I came upon a large drop at speed which I was forced to jump off. I washed out sideways on the landing and smashed my shoulder. It was broken in 3 places and dislocated. I'm now in a sling 2 weeks post surgery looking at another 3 - 4 months of rehab again on my right dominant arm. So thats 3 major injuries, surgeries in 2 years on the same arm.

Now people just think you have a deathwish or some sort of psychiatric problem!

The question or maybe thought here is that is all this a sign that I've picked the wrong sport? Some of the guys I ride with have been continually riding off road since they were kids. These guys are clearly better than the rest of us who took an extended break from it while we studied, discovered girls, cars, cigarettes, and alcohol. The time comes in your early to mid thirties and you have sorted your adolescent issues and your body tells you that you need to exercise.

The problem is that this sport is just too addictive and you can't imagine being happy without it. Its just not as easy as people say to just give it up and take up jogging or something. Your boss tells you that you have to choose between cycling and your job.

Do you change riding buddies as you never really push your limits unless your with them? Without blaming anybody, if I'm taking out somebody on a new trail I warn them if there is something tricky approaching especially if its at speed. I don't think its the law or anything but I just think its the decent thing to do. Another part of me regrets going so quickly down an unfamiliar trail. I've never crashed when riding with the girlfriend or alone.

Do you give it up and maybe stick to the road?

Or do you take an extended break from it and find some other way to keep fit?

Any other suggestions?

If anybody has any similar experiences with recurring injuries feel free to share.

Hope I haven't bored you too much.


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

The theory is you get older, you get smarter, but it doesn't always work that way. I'm 56, broke my ankle a year and a half ago, had about 7 months of no riding, didn't enjoy it at all. I'm doing some racing this year, but I am being very careful to stay in control. Riding a little slower and finishing a little later is so much better than finishing in the hospital. I still fall off the bike on occasion, but usually at a reasonable speed. 
I might miss some of that rush you get when you're on the edge, but I don't miss the consequences of falling off the edge.....

Adjust your riding to suit a slower pace, tell your fast friends to wait for you at the trail junctions.


----------



## JoeST765 (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't think I ever could, just love it to much. I recently broke my hand (not related to riding) & all I can think about is when I can get back on my bike. I would already be on it if it was not for the lousy weather we have right now. I can't get a hold of the bar with my right hand but it's not going to keep me away when the weather breaks. I've beat myself up pretty good on my bike quite a few times & tend to shake it off & hop right back on.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

The car accident was probably unavoidable, but the other two seem like you were just riding a bit over your limit. I agree your friend should have given you the heads up, but hauling balls around a blind corner that you are not familiar with is asking for it IMO. Maybe get a rigid bike to make the rides challenging at a slower speed. Remember that every time increase your speed by 40% you double your kinetic energy. In other words, hitting the ground at 28 kph hurts twice as bad as hitting the ground at 20 kph.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I would not give up on the sport....
You might just have to dial it back a bit, especially on new trails 

I've been off my bike for close to a month...driving me nuts. But a broken bone will not keep me off the bike for good, no way.


----------



## Hugor (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys.
As you have all probably done, you mentally re-enact all the circumstances surrounding your crash considering all the what if's, how's and why's.
I agree some moderation is in order. I agree that I got caught up in the moment to a point, as you've all said, going around a blind corner at speed on a new trail is pretty dumb. 
Can't imagine being happy off the bike for good.
Ultimately we are all responsible for how we ride. Certainly I notice that I'll push the edge and limits of my skills more when your riding with some buddies than others.
Most of us probably have riding partners where every ride is like a race with heckling and banter, whilst with others, its just 2 relaxed guys mucking around in the bush enjoying the moment with the pressure off.
I certainly see far more crashes with the first group than with the second, where everybody is riding well within their limits.
I think its time to be a little more selective about who I ride with.
I agree that will take some of the rush away, but nothing takes it away as much as major injuries and rehab.
Nobody forces you to ride out of your comfort zone, but its much easier to get caught up in it if you surround yourself with it.
After all I'm in this sport to have some fun, keep fit, and look good enough for girls to talk to me!
I'm never going to stand on any podiums or win any prizes.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

I've dodged a lot of bullets in my riding "career". Near misses, painful injuries, lots of time coming back. I always wanted to come back and get back in the saddle. My buddies say "don't worry, you'll come back stronger than ever".

Well, the fact is I don't have 6 months every year to be laid up and be "coming back". There's nothing written that says you _have_ to ride a bike, mountain or road. You just need to make a risk assessment and see if it indeed is worth it for you. Don't listen to your friends, listen to your own mind/body.

After my last potential very serious crash (in which I escaped with just a busted up shoulder) I looked at the bike that threw me once again and said "you know, you're like a hot high maintenance girlfriend. The sex is great but you just keep hurting me".

It's been 9 months away from riding and I have to say I like not being busted up more than riding. Your own decision, of course, but riding is almost like an addiction. I feel like I'm breaking my addiction. I have many other things to do in my life.


----------



## boardguru (Oct 3, 2009)

Do not ever giveup mountain biking!
I am 58 years old, started riding a 26" BMX racing bike in the late 70's.
so far my injuries are,
L&R wrists broken twice each
both L&R shoulder operations for NUMEROUS dislocations
Left ankle operation for torn tendons
broken right ankle operation plate installed with 7 screws
broken right tib fib (knee) with plate installed, also 7 screws
both collar bones broken
and finally 3 broken ribs.
I am currently waiting for surgery on 2 partially blocked heart arteries,after which my doctor stated that I'd be good to go for another 20-30 years of mountain biking fun.
To make it more frustating for me while waiting for this surgery, I just put together my Mojo HD about three weeks ago and can't ride it until at least July. 
My outlook on quitting MT. Biking is that I'll quit when I'm DEAD!
Your only 38 you still have a LOT of years of great times and fun ahead. Live it to the fullest and enjoy.:thumbsup:


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

boardguru, congrats on all your injuries. Glad it's working for you.


----------



## boardguru (Oct 3, 2009)

xcguy said:


> boardguru, congrats on all your injuries. Glad it's working for you.


It is working well for me, thank you very much.
It's to bad you decided to just quit.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

boardguru said:


> It is working well for me, thank you very much.
> It's to bad you decided to just quit.


When I first started riding one of our guys crashed all the time. We'd say stuff like "hey, be a little cautious" or something. His reply was "I like to crash".

The OP just needs to be wary of advice from riders who actually LIKE being injured, look forward to the next injury and above all, love to list their injuries for all to admire. Just sayin'...

And it's not too bad I decided to step back from riding for awhile. It's a decision I'm capable of making.


----------



## Hugor (Aug 27, 2008)

xcguy, thanks for your story. 
I see you've posted heavily around here. You must have really been into your riding and it must have been a very hard decision to make.
Its much easier hearing advice from somebody who's tasted the passion of this sport, than most of the unsolicited advice I get from most of my work collegues who do no exercise, and have no passion in their life other than their jobs or families.
If you feel inclined to share I'm interested to know your thoughts on a few things I'm struggling with.
Did you try and moderate or adjust your riding to better manage your injury risk following each of your injuries? Or
Did you come to the conclusion that the risk was inherent in the sport and you couldn't realistically prevent further injury whilst still doing it?
Do you think your truely over your riding addiction and will never ride again? If this is true then you would have moved on all your bike paraphenalia. Or
Are you still struggling with it, still reading sites like this one and willfully abstaining?

boardguru, you've obviously been through more pain, income loss, depression than I ever hope to go through. 
I dare say you've been lucky to have gotten out of it without some significant permanent disabilities. 
The reason I raise the question in this post is that I've been studying until 2 years ago, and am now only beginning my long awaited career. This depends heavily on high degrees of strength and co-ordination in my arms. I've now busted up my dominant arm 3 times in 2 years. With each injury there is a chance that I will not be able to do what I've spent my whole life studying to do. While I'm injured I'm not working at all as my job is purely physical. So its just an issue of bravery or a few months of boredom and life goes on. It could potentially change my entire lifepath and I could have to start over again.
Did most of your injuries happen early, and you've enjoyed years of injury free blissful riding, or have all your years on the bike been periodically punctured with another injury?
Do you think that with all your years that you've learnt your limits so well that your chances of significant injury are almost zero?

Oh and by the way. No I'm not proud of my injuries like they are some kind of trophy or something. They are an unwanted side-effect!


----------



## boardguru (Oct 3, 2009)

Hugor,
All of my injuries have come at various times in my bike riding. I also had a job that involved being as injury free as possible. I was a fighter jet mechanic for 30 years. Gotta keep them in the air,not on the ground. Injuries happen just like life. It's not like you go out looking to get hurt, sometimes s..t happens, and you choose to move on and heal up to go ride another day. Or you just give up and quit. I chose to continue riding, and try and learn from mistakes that you can control.
I did not list my injuries as some sort of Badge of Courage (xc guy) just as a list of things that have happened to me over the years.
I have become a more cautious rider,although I still take chances just not the same ones as when I was in my 20's or 30's.
I'm just saying to continue riding mountain bikes as there are very few things in life that are as fun filled and exciting as riding all of the great trails in the world.


----------



## Rigid (Nov 27, 2004)

Hugor,
Just ride well within your abilities and be smart about it. Make the climbs one of the places where you challenge yourself. XC mountain biking isn't very dangerous, which is what I do, I'll leave it to those who follow a more extreme approach to state how dangerous that is. I ride a rigid singlespeed and am 56. Been doing it all my adult life and I ride lots of miles all year round. No serious injuries. The most I ever had to take off from riding was about a week.

bruce b.


----------



## EvilScience (Jul 16, 2004)

Rigid said:


> Hugor,
> Just ride well within your abilities and be smart about it. Make the climbs one of the places where you challenge yourself. XC mountain biking isn't very dangerous, which is what I do, I'll leave it to those who follow a more extreme approach to state how dangerous that is. I ride a rigid singlespeed and am 56. Been doing it all my adult life and I ride lots of miles all year round. No serious injuries. The most I ever had to take off from riding was about a week.
> 
> bruce b.


:thumbsup: This is the smart choice, IMHO. I am only 35, but have had a few nasty crashes, both biking and snowboarding, in the last couple of years, and even more near misses. When you have to go in to work everyday, a debilitating injury is just not worth a few seconds of thrill. I am not too proud to shy away from treacherous downhills, or walk something that worries me (especially when riding alone). I find I enjoy long, hard XC rides and just avoid obstacles that may be beyond my ability to ride safely. Am I progressing slower than others, sure. Is it worth staying healthy and riding/boarding (and remaining employed) all season? Hell yeah!


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

FWIW, I was "just riding along" on my last one. Not being overly cautious, riding a very familiar trail, had Moab in two weeks. In less than a blink of an eye I pile drove my left shoulder into the hard hardpack, BLAM! 

So, people telling the OP to just ride cautiously, well that doesn't always avoid a potentially serious injury. Again, you just gotta weigh up the risk/reward. I find when I look at my bikes the pleasure of riding them pales in comparison of me being able to work/walk/lift in the gym and yes, put on a shirt using both my arms. Such a pleasurable thing to do.

What it gets down to is it really is a very small percentage of people in the world who ride mountain bikes. Giving up riding isn't like now I'm in some isolated corner of humanity, I've actually joined the majority who think it's too dangerous, why put yourself in that kind of risk?

BTW, my doctor, as he was looking at my latest xrays, didn't believe me when I said I was going to take his advice and step away. But I did. For now, at least, who knows it might be permanent. I didn't ride mountain bikes before I rode mountain bikes.


----------



## Rigid (Nov 27, 2004)

xcguy said:


> FWIW, I was "just riding along" on my last one. Not being overly cautious, riding a very familiar trail, had Moab in two weeks. In less than a blink of an eye I pile drove my left shoulder into the hard hardpack, BLAM!


 Yeah, but you can hurt yourself doing anything. If you're going to live your life by avoiding all risk, which is what in effect you're saying when you talk about an injury incurred when just riding along a very familiar trail, you aren't going to be doing anything. You can't mitigate away all risk except by dying. Good luck with living in a bubble.

bruce b.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Rigid said:


> Yeah, but you can hurt yourself doing anything. If you're going to live your life by avoiding all risk, which is what in effect you're saying when you talk about an injury incurred when just riding along a very familiar trail, you aren't going to be doing anything. You can't mitigate away all risk except by dying. Good luck with living in a bubble.
> 
> bruce b.


The only thing I've "given up" is riding my mountain bike. That's it. And I didn't "give up", I made a choice to not ride, big diff. You guys seem to think a guy can't use logic and good sense to power his decisions.

But this thread isnt' about me. BTW, someone mentioned how XC riding isn't dangerous. Two stories went through my mind as I laid there in a broken heap. One was of the district attorney from Durango, Colorado, 65 years old, just retired. Him and his wife to go Phoenix for their first trip in retirement. Within five minutes of his first ride on some easy trail he goes OTB, sort of like me, breaks his neck and is eventually pulled off life support. Easy trail, XC riding, couldn't happen to you, right?

The other story, a young kid, 20 years old, riding on an XC trail here in Colorado. He slowly pulls off the trail to let some climbers go by, hits a hidden log, goes OTB, breaks his neck, is now in a wheelchair (hey, man we're all praying for you for sure).

Now I know neither of these scenarior applies to any of you, there's no way it could happen to you, right. Considering how hard I hit and how I could have died, yeah, while I slowly got to my feet I said "that's it".

My "bubble" currently is me doing everything I've always been doing, just not riding.


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

OP I am not sure why this is a difficult position for you - Yes i have read your post. You obviously ride on the edge so that leaves three options for you A) Dial it down a notch and away from the edge and ride well within your limits B) Learn to live with injuries you sustain C) Do what XC guy did and quit.

Happy Trails!!


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

Ya, and what about all of the same or worse injuries people experience road riding.
You have one more variable, and that's the car sharing the same road as you.
I'd rather go OTB and land on dirt than land on asphalt or concrete.

Sure mount'n biking takes more skill and concentration than other cycling activities but isn't that part of the enjoyment.

One more thing, did the retiree and his wife have any previous cycling experience?

It's the same thing as these people that by road bikes (motorcycles) w/o any time riding a dirt bike. You can read many stories about their broken bodies also. I couldn't imagine riding a motorcycle w/o any previous dirt bike experience, just too many obstacles to test your reflexes and riding skills.

My friend is an accomplished road cyclist and let me tell you he says nothing tests your riding ability like single track. He says it's a very humbling experience and nothing like he's ever done before.

So my point again is, you just can't expect not to fall or go OTB especially when starting out.


Just my $0.02

Mojo


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Tough question with many valid responses.
I'm nearly 58 and I doubt I could quit. I've had plenty of injuries, it's part of the deal just like riding is a part of you.
Sure, anything can happen anytime, you just have to increase the odds in your favor as much as possible. Slow down. Go fast sometime, not all the time. Let people ride away from you, it won't kill you although it may seem that way at the time. You challenge yourself by going fast, try going longer or more often instead. Ride for enjoyment and fitness instead of competition.
Getting older blows chunks, you just have to deal with it. Young people bounce, old people break and you get slower as well. Sure it sucks, but even though slow and steady is not as good as reckless and ripping, it's better than nothing; at least you're out there.
Take it easy, look around, enjoy the ride.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm not actually on this thread to get advice as to whether I've made the right decision. I'm convinced it's the right decision for me. The OP is still wondering what he should do.

A few years ago, while I'm picking myself off the ground, I turn to my riding buddies and say "you know, if I quit riding today, right now, I'll avoid that devastating crash I've been hoping to never have". I kept riding for another three years, came back from three more injuries.

The final straw was the unbelievable impact of my last one. It was really really easy to just say "f...that, no more." It was like God's way of giving me a headsup that it was time. 

I would never tell anyone they shouldn't ride. Lord knows I put in enough singletrack miles. I rode Slickrock Trail over 40 times, Porcupine Rim 26 times, Crested Butte, Telluride and on and on and on. It was just my time to "quit". 

And...I was able to avoid that devastating crash that I was hoping to never have. The OP can do what he feels he needs to do, the rest of you will do the same. That's my story.

And the district attorney? Experienced rider.


----------



## Hugor (Aug 27, 2008)

Huge thanks to all the posters who have replied here. Many thanks to the poster who private messaged me with her struggle with the sport in the face of chronic medical problems. There has been the entire spread of opinion as Hill_Lover points out.
Its given me alot to think about.
Fortunately I now have alot of time to do this now, and I don't need to make it right away.
For the moment I have put all my bikes and paraphenalia into my storage unit and out of my sight.
Hill_Lover I think it is a difficult decision. Using your options:
C) is the universal advice provided freely from anybody who knows you other than your riding buddies, but it's the least fun option;
B) is not sustainable if my injury rate continues at the present trend;
A) has been attempted twice already and has still produced further injury.
However the times that (A) has failed has been in those rush moments where you momentarily throw caution to the wind briefly, and it bites you.
Ultimately it is an individual decision that only yourself can make.
Thanks again to all posters.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

Hugor asked if I'd be comfortable posting what I sent him via PM. I'm always open about what I've gone through because I figure that a lot of the value of crap experiences comes from being able to help someone else feel less alone. I'm not any braver than anyone else, or any sunnier. I just keep doing what I love. So here's what I posted, and forgive the length:

Originally Posted by midgetmafiosa
I'm a new rider, and I'm a new rider against all "sound reasons." I have fibromyalgia (which is a very real chronic pain disorder that makes me carefully consider when to say when in my snowboarding and now biking, and makes injury recovery take 2-3 times longer than an average person), and have had 5 concussions, 2 broken tailbones, a broken wrist, and a severe motorcycle accident that gave me a subdural hematoma, broken collarbone (that needed subsequent surgery), 4" piece of metal in my chest, collapsed lung, 3 broken ribs, and a broken back. I got mono as soon as I got out of the sling from the second surgery a year later, which turned into chronic fatigue (that thankfully, i've recovered from.) And I've had more bruises/bone bruises than I can count. After all of this, and at the tail end of the mono, my friends took me mountain biking in Moab for my first time. I got hooked, and knew I'd be back on a bike in the spring.

Without snowboarding (which I've been in for 17 years) and biking, it would be so hard to keep pressing forward after all that's happened. I mean, what would my motivation to get better and be strong again be? Each time, I set a goal to be on the mountain for the first day of snowboard season no matter what, even if it was just for an hour. I built back slowly, and that was hard. I had a ring made that says "persevere," because it gets so frustrating at times. You just want to be like everyone else.

This spring, I discovered that despite my excitement to start my first real season biking, my strength and stamina had not returned, and it was a pretty big blow. I've had to scale back my expectations, and that's tough, too. Especially since "sacking up" isn't my issue! I'll tackle just about anything, even if it means tossing myself and the bike. I ride with pads and a helmet, and despite the crash, I always get up and try the section a second time. The important bit is what I do after that second attempt. Do I keep chucking myself, or do I accept that maybe it's over my head and it's best to move on and come back to it another time?

The hardest thing is forcing yourself into the mindset of "live to ride another day." Do I feel like a pvssy when I have to say "no" and end my ride early or not go after a section I would like to? Yeah, but it's getting easier, and my friends are really supportive and understanding. Don't stop riding - just start evaluating the risk/reward. Do those technical sections when your legs, mind and body are fresh, not tired. And don't be afraid to call it when you need to. You don't have anything to prove, and you certainly don't need to quit doing what you love just because injury is a possibility. $hit happens.

Learning to bike has been, and still is really frustrating and painful (like that 10 foot bellyflop I took at the bike park that loosened a front tooth and bruised me but good) almost every time I go out, but there's a section every time that reminds me why I do it, and what it can be and will be like when I know what I'm doing. It sounds like you already know, and the thought of scaling back is eating at you. I understand completely - I've been an "expert" snowboarder for a long time. I don't scale back what I do, I just scale back how much I do it.

You can feel free to contact me anytime.


----------



## yzfvet (May 13, 2010)

Hugor said:


> Hill_Lover I think it is a difficult decision. Using your options:
> C) is the universal advice provided freely from anybody who knows you other than your riding buddies, but it's the least fun option;
> B) is not sustainable if my injury rate continues at the present trend;
> A) has been attempted twice already and has still produced further injury.
> ...


Just back it down a notch and smell the roses a bit. Why rush into a moment - it'll be there when you get there.
I just got into mtn biking again after riding MX for 16 years. Now 46. The last 6-7 years were injury free, but I knew the odds were against me and my wife didn't want any more of those phone calls. After doing a couple rides, now that I have a decent bike, I love it and don't put pressure on myself to go faster like I did at the MX track. If I use my head, and my health holds, I should be able to ride till the end - Enjoy the ride.
Option D: Get a road bike?


----------



## boardguru (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you for your post midgetmafiosa,it is very inspiring. 
That is what I was trying to get across to the OP, that life is too short so enjoy it to the fullest. I can't envision ever stopping biking or boarding until it's physically impossible or I'm not breathing any longer.
Maybe I'll see you on the trails one day in Utah and congatulate you on your great outlook and perserverance.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks, bg, but congratulations are unnecessary. it's kind of like in finding nemo: "just keep swimming, just keep swimming..." doesn't take anything extraordinary to do. if you see me on the trail, you'll likely get to witness some really creative cursing. it's a specialty of mine.  feel free to laugh!


----------



## pacing08 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll be 32 this August and this is my third year riding. I have to agree that the sport is addicting and every time I see something I know will be challenging, I get tempted to try it and want to eventually be able to do it. Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to go pro. I simply enjoy doing some light freeriding and like to go fast.

I just separated my shoulder type 2 and could have been hell of a lot worse. Would I quit? Can't imagine. Before that a sprained forearm. Nor surgeries thankfully. Part of me wants to slow down though. Maybe stick to smaller drops and slow down in gnar sections. I'd rather bike conservatively than not bike at all. I say this but when I ride I get tempted to go fast and want to do at least a 5 ft drop on a descent at the most and I'll be content.

Even when being conservative, injuries can always still happen just like in any sport. Working is important so don't jeaoperdize that and just take it down a knotch. Also if your married and have kids and are not rich, your $$ should go there not to injuries.

Wish I started this sport when I was in my teens.


----------



## Hugor (Aug 27, 2008)

pacing08 said:


> Wish I started this sport when I was in my teens.


 I must have said that line a thousand times.
At least you do your learning and have all your crashes while your still made of rubber, and weigh a third of what you do now!

Alot of the guys I ride with have been continually riding off road since they were kids.
These guys are on a completely different level to the rest of us.
Amongst my 3 close friends of similar age to myself, who have taken up the sport more recently, it seems like at any given time 1 of us is out with a bike related injury.
We've had 2 wrists, 2 thumbs, 1 shoulder, a rack of ribs, and 1 elbow. Out of those 6 injuries 5 have required surgery.
Over that same period I'm yet to see any of the experienced guys break anything, and they do things I wouldn't dream of doing.

I think we all have to "pull our head in!" and get a bit realistic about why we're doing this. Perhaps its a mid life crisis! :madman:


----------



## pacing08 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hugor said:


> Over that same period I'm yet to see any of the experienced guys break anything, and they do things I wouldn't dream of doing.
> 
> Thats because they broke themselves when they were kids riding when mom said :nono: but they went riding anyway perfecting their skills. Kids don't have to worry about making an income or healing slowly.
> 
> Mid life crisis...maybe. I can relate to that. I'm only gunna be 32 but I feel like I'm already getting up there and am at the point thinking about what else is out there if you know wut I mean. Biking fills that gap and more for me personally. Its a rush, a natural high, that is fun and healthy. What is there more to say? Crisis or not, no way would I quit. Just maybe tone things down. Easier said than done


----------



## micky (Jan 28, 2004)

As long as you are having fun...ride. Too many couch potatos. I dont want to be one of them. My advice to you is on new trails take it easy. Jumps and drops and ruts can be dangerous if you dont know what you need to do after the landing/obstocle.


----------



## rockthrower (May 21, 2010)

If you are thinking about giving up at 38, then don't even think about how you are going to feel at say 48. Your body will rebel for sure. It isn't going to get any easier. Maybe tone it down a little, take up road riding and enjoy yourself


----------



## brianbear (Feb 5, 2010)

After reading all the previous posts, I realized, again, that some people have had it a lot rougher than I have. With only two reconstructed ankles and a cracked skull, (nerve deaf right ear), I consider myself lucky to have gotten off so lightly. I believe my reduction in crashes is due to following my one rule: never ride over your head. As a kid after a lot of crashing trying to follow my older brothers down trails I realized I had to ride at my own maximum pace and forget about the ribbing I was going to get for being too slow. As a result I am still largely intact.

After 27 years off the bikes I've been back on them for the last 9 months and can say without a doubt I've not felt this good in over twenty years. 

Now I say they can take my bike when the pry it from my cold, dead fingers:thumbsup:


----------



## boardguru (Oct 3, 2009)

+1:thumbsup:


----------



## nth_dimension (Jul 2, 2008)

I can't imagine a life without cycling. Its in my bones.

At 39 I've slowed down a lot. I enjoy climbing and XC over rough technical terrain. But fast hard downhills for me, are jsut not what I want to bother with now. It a simple formula. I know that a certain section has, given the conditions of the day and my own ability, about a 5% chance of tossing me off the bike. If I go off, I will go down hard. Now... 15 years ago, I lived for myself, had a low-end job, no kids, and basically getting hurt never occured to me. I'd shift the weight back a little and hammer through it.

Today, the though of being laid up and not able to support my family and enjoy the other aspects of my life makes me think of that 5% chance and back off. I know I will probably clean it... but I'm not up to the risk.

Anyway, this is all to say tht I ride hard a lot of the time (or did, recovering from sciatica), but the really gnarly stuff, I back off.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

I bet a lot of riders reading this thread have a gut level reaction to the words "give up" and "quit". Like, "I'll never quit, quitting is for losers" etc etc.

I stepped away from mountain biking (notice the new term "stepped away", you can fill in your own descriptive term) from an overriding sense of self-preservation.

How many of you have a family to support? How many have a mortgage?
If you're young enough, these things haven't happened yet in your life so your perspective is totally different than somebody with a family.

And, either that guy with a family to support thinks that it might just suck big time to be laid up with some lame injury or, he has a family to support but doesn't care if he's laid up or thinks it will never happen...the scenarios are endless.

For me, the idea of being laid up once again was just something I could not afford. It didn't matter how carefully I rode, the sh!t just kept happening.

So did I "quit"? Did I "give up"? Nah, I just made a rational decision to stop riding, simple as that. It was great I could play basketball today in the gym, then go hiking later. And, work at my computer at my job with both arms functioning. I miss riding, but I don't miss not being able to play bball and work. Decisions, decisions. What's most important to you? I know, I know, not "quitting".


----------



## biophase (Apr 30, 2004)

As we get older we come to realize that our bodies aren't the same. They don't heal as fast, you don't react as fast. The question is, will you still love riding even if it means you have to turn it down a notch?


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

i think xcguy was a strong person to step away from something he enjoyed doing for the right reason for him.
I'm lucky that I have never had a broken bone. I ride, though on the road at the moment as my fitness just isn't there but my goal is by the end of the year to compete in a 24 hr mtb race in a team. that means soon lots of time off road. when I do go onto the trails by my self I make a point of not going beyond my limits, see a gnarly section, i will get off and walk it. as xcguy has said, I can't afford time off work but i still love riding. eventually i aim to bring my skills up to do more and more challenging things but at a rate i am comfortable with.
one day I may have a serious crash, that's part of the territory and if it does happen I will deal with it then.
couple of years ago I used to compete in an even and one of my main competitors was a 72 yr old. great guy. sadly passed away riding in a national park in WA not so long ago. 
But he was lucky that he passed away whilst doing something he loved.


----------



## OSOK (Jul 11, 2009)

Though I haven't broken anything mountain biking, I've had some close calls skydiving and scubadiving. People tell me I have a "death wish" just because of the sports I partake in... but they simply don't understand... we all here do.

I don't think I'd give up mtb after getting hurt... although the time off would EXTREMELY suck. I didn't ride for about 3 weeks letting a knee get better and it sucked.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i'm 28, and i've broken all my limbs, ankle, wrists, toes, fingers... i'm looking at a full shoulder replacement right now, but i'm trying to postpone that until the technology gets better. most of these injuries are from trail riding and a few from skateboarding and bmx. should i stop? i took a break for the past few years because of a broken ankle, and i just got of got fed up with being injured and missing the snowboarding season, but i just got back into it this spring because i missed it too much.

with all my injuries and surgeries, i have to say that i honestly won't give it up until my body physically can't handle it. you only get one shot at life, and your body is only a tool you use to enjoy it. if this is what you enjoy, keep abusing yourself until you can't anymore. on the other hand, i would take it easy if you keep putting yourself in these situations. i know when i'm doing something stupid (dangerous), and if your confidence isn't there, that's the first sign of trouble. this philosophy comes into play a lot when i am snowboarding mainly because on the snow things can change at the snap of a finger. i've been snowboarding for the past 10 years, and that sport does teach you a lot about reflex movement, and the tracking out in your head where you're going and how you're going to do it. this helps a lot trail riding, especially at high speeds because you have to make split second decisions that could mean the difference between an awesome ride and a broken eye socket. blind turns are never a good thing, and if you don't know what's around them, for your body's sake, slow down.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

OSOK said:


> Though I haven't broken anything mountain biking, I've had some close calls skydiving and scubadiving. People tell me I have a "death wish" just because of the sports I partake in... but they simply don't understand... we all here do.
> 
> I don't think I'd give up mtb after getting hurt... although the time off would EXTREMELY suck. I didn't ride for about 3 weeks letting a knee get better and it sucked.


Everyone will say that they'll never give up mtb'ing. So did I till it was just one potentially killer accident too many. Then I did. By the time I said "that's it" it was almost like I was living on borrowed time. Don't know about a "death wish". Although I think all roadies have a death wish fo' sho'. 

I do keep looking at my dialed in Superlight sitting forlornly in the corner of my bedroom and wonder...maybe just a spin around the block...hmmmmm...


----------



## Hugor (Aug 27, 2008)

xcguy said:


> Everyone will say that they'll never give up mtb'ing. So did I till it was just one potentially killer accident too many.
> I do keep looking at my dialed in Superlight sitting forlornly in the corner of my bedroom and wonder...maybe just a spin around the block...hmmmmm...


Have to agree with xcguy here.
Not meaning to discredit your post, but its easy to say you'll never give it up until you've tasted 3 months of rehab, unemployment, inactivity and the resultant depression.
I'm not talking once here either ... many times. It adds up to lots of time and lots of money. If you have dependants then the consequences are even bigger.
All that time gives you time to reassess the bigger picture and re-evaluate your priorities in life.

Now your last comment here xcguy has me worried. I actually asked you about that after your first reply to this thread.
You still have your wheels and you still look at it and wonder. This makes me think that you are still addicted to this sport but are abstaining for your valid reasons. If you were truely committed to your decision you may have sold your bike and moved on.

I'm now 5 weeks post my latest injury and not looking at riding in any capacity again for another 5.

My bikes were removed from my house and into my storage apartment a few suburbs away, so I didn't have to look at them every day. Various bits and pieces that I'd purchased online prior to my accident have continued to arrive over the last few weeks.
These are still in their delivery packaging next to my bikes.

I have gained an incredible amount of weight going from 20 - 30 hrs per week to nothing.
Your appetite doesn't respond to your lack of activity ... in fact you actually eat more out of borebom.
I will certainly get back on the bike commuting paths as soon as I'm able enough to do it.

I have not yet determined to what extent I will continue my offroad stuff so the gear remains.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

ou2mame said:


> i'm 28, and i've broken all my limbs, ankle, wrists, toes, fingers... i'm looking at a full shoulder replacement right now, but i'm trying to postpone that until the technology gets better. most of these injuries are from trail riding and a few from skateboarding and bmx. should i stop? i took a break for the past few years because of a broken ankle, and i just got of got fed up with being injured and missing the snowboarding season, but i just got back into it this spring because i missed it too much.
> 
> with all my injuries and surgeries, i have to say that i honestly won't give it up until my body physically can't handle it. you only get one shot at life, and your body is only a tool you use to enjoy it. if this is what you enjoy, keep abusing yourself until you can't anymore. on the other hand, i would take it easy if you keep putting yourself in these situations. i know when i'm doing something stupid (dangerous), and if your confidence isn't there, that's the first sign of trouble. this philosophy comes into play a lot when i am snowboarding mainly because on the snow things can change at the snap of a finger. i've been snowboarding for the past 10 years, and that sport does teach you a lot about reflex movement, and the tracking out in your head where you're going and how you're going to do it. this helps a lot trail riding, especially at high speeds because you have to make split second decisions that could mean the difference between an awesome ride and a broken eye socket. blind turns are never a good thing, and if you don't know what's around them, for your body's sake, slow down.


Ah, to be 28 and immortal again.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Hugor said:


> Have to agree with xcguy here.
> Not meaning to discredit your post, but its easy to say you'll never give it up until you've tasted 3 months of rehab, unemployment, inactivity and the resultant depression.
> I'm not talking once here either ... many times. It adds up to lots of time and lots of money. If you have dependants then the consequences are even bigger.
> All that time gives you time to reassess the bigger picture and re-evaluate your priorities in life.
> ...


Let's just say I'm still not over the shock of not defaulting to a ride when I go outdoors. Instead I'm hiking, like I did before I ever rode. I gained 10 lbs overnight when I stopped (of course, I couldn't go to the gym either with my arm in a sling. The double whammy on my fitness).
I'm finally back to lifting like before the accident last September, my bball skilz are returning, I'm slowly dropping that 10 lbs.

What brings me back to my senses is I force myself to realize how much I like doing the everyday things, like work, lift, shoot hoops, put on a shirt using both arms. I really don't have 7 months yearly to keep coming back from the next injury. A guy just eventually gets real tired of that. You guys posting how you're 32 or 28 and you'll never stop riding. Give it another 20 years of coming back from injuries then report back here how much you still like it. Maybe you'll be like the 58 year old guy who can't wait for his next injury.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

I ride with a lot of different people. Some race seriously, some race casually, some (including myself) do not race at all. I know guys in their 50's and undergrads who are 19 or 20. Some of the older guys have families and bills to pay. I know riders both young and old who quit freeriding because they got hurt too much. I don't know anyone who quit riding trails. Honestly it seems pretty rare that any of my riding acquaintances get hurt beyond some scrapes and bruises, although I have seen some epic poison oak and will be eternally grateful that it doesn't bother me to that degree. What the hell are you guys riding that the penalty for failure is a guaranteed debilitating injury? We got rocks and roots and drops and logs... just slow down a notch. If you really can't hook the tires up try different ones or check your pressure and always be mindful of how you move your body.

xcguy- From a purely analytical perspective it sounds like you just never figured out how to handle your bike... that or you're so agro that you just *CAN'T* tone it down a notch and ride within your limits. Either way do some yoga. Learn to move and breath fluidly and focus on what you're doing. There's really no reason that you can't go ride some trails, dudes with kids and bills ride with us all the time. You "stepped away" because you spent 6 months a year recovering from injuries. If that was anyway representative of the activity, no one (including myself) would participate. I know guys who race motocross and don't stay hurt that much. Then you come in at the end with the freak accident warning(You'll shoot your eye out!). Freak accidents are a part of life, regardless of how you spend your time. You quit riding just so you can get run over leaving the gym parking lot. Spending 6 months a year injured is the result of doing it wrong. Seriously do some yoga, get a rigid bike, slow down, breath, and enjoy what you LOVE. I mean you're still posting on these forums so you _know_ you want to go ride.


----------



## Miami_Son (May 6, 2010)

Midget, your experience is similar to mine. I rode and raced motocross from an early age. Moved to CA in '79 and got into even more dirt bike fun, including desert racing. Never broke a bone until I was 31 and got broadsided on my Harley in Hollywood, but I had some knee issues prior to that. Since then, it's been one thing after another. At 39 I was testing a bike (in my job as a motojournalist) in S.Carolina and had a bad crash. Concussion, broken ribs, damaged my ulnar nerve, tore my ACL and herniated a couple discs in my back.

Since then I have continued to moto and have shattered my left tibia and fibula, torn rotator cuff, fractured right calcaneus, several more concussions, torn medial and lateral meniscus in left knee, carpal tunnel release left wrist, ulnar nerve release with resulting clean up of scar tissue, artificial disc at C5-C6, right ankle fusion (twice) with hardware and bone grafts, numerous facet block injections for pain and still more to come. I just can;t give up riding anything with two wheels, including my Yamaha YZ450, my Harley and my mountain bike.

I have also been diagnosed with fibromyalgia, but given my many injuries I took that with a grain of salt. To say my friends and family have questioned my sanity over the fact that I continue to ride despite all my injuries would be an understatement. The average non-rider does not understand the passion involved in these endeavours. I feel sorry for them.

Every time I get overwhelmed by pain and start thinking of quitting, I go for a ride. I'm rarely in pain when I ride because the adrenalin and endorphin release is way better than Vicodin or Oxycontin (both of which I use regularly). At 51, I still don't see myself quitting anytime soon. I've made my living in the moto industry for more than 20 years, so it is pretty ingrained into who I am. Inextricably, actually. I kn ow I will probably die on a bike of some kind one day. That bothers me not one bit.

The problem I see with many riders is not that they continue to ride, but that they can't dial it back a notch as they age, especially the ones who have competed. I know I can no longer hit the same doubles at the track as when I was in my 20s, so I don't even try. My battles today are not with other riders, but with myself and the terrain. I no longer race, but I compete to rail a turn more smoothly, ride more laps before tiring and to have as much fun doing less as I can. Let the young'uns hit the big jumps, I'm perfectly fine with the tabletops. As for MTB, I do bring a little of my moto side to it, but only in the sense that I just like being on dirt. The health benefit and the sense of accomplishment in going for distance rather than bragging rights are enough for me. If you can maintain your perspective and recognize that you have to readjust it as you get older, then there's no reason you can't ride into your 70s. If your reason to be on a bike is to keep proving you're still young, whether to yourself or others, then you need to quit. That isn't passion, that's ego, and ego will get you hurt/killed.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i don't think i really articulated my thoughts on my riding, and injuries i guess. i'm not saying i'm immortal, i'm saying the exact opposite. when i get out of bed, i'm in enough pain to not be able to put on a pair of sweatpants 2 or 3x a week. i've had more injuries than anybody else i know over the years, and it's taught me to tone it down a LOT, because I could seriously end up losing a limb at some point. what i'm saying is, i'll keep riding as long as my body can take it, at a pace that won't leave me in the hospital for 3 months. i do have bills, but luckily only myself to support at the moment. i'm a fulltime college student, with a fulltime job. i've gained about 25 pounds since i stopped riding a few years ago, so i decided to get back into it. i'm not going to throw myself off a cliff, or even take any jumps that have any chance of failure, but i'll ride the trails and whatnot to get back into shape, and for fun. i find it more dangerous to ride in the street around here, than on a trail, as long as you're not throwing yourself off a cliff.

i realized my limitations a few years ago, when my dr said that his recommendation is a new shoulder joint from a previous injury. i'm just not ready to commit to that type of surgery and recovery at this point in my life. i can't afford to.


----------



## OSOK (Jul 11, 2009)

xcguy said:


> ... Give it another 20 years of coming back from injuries then report back here how much you still like it. Maybe you'll be like the 58 year old guy who can't wait for his next injury.


Or we'll be like the 58 year old guy that simply loves riding and still does?

Sorry, but that last part of your post sounded too negative for me not too reply... to each his own, and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

OSOK said:


> Or we'll be like the 58 year old guy that simply loves riding and still does?
> 
> Sorry, but that last part of your post sounded too negative for me not too reply... to each his own, and I'll leave it at that.


The only reason I started replying on this thread is to give the OP a view from someone who has gone through what he has and has decided to stop riding, at least for now.

I knew there would be reply after reply after reply from those who would "never quit till I'm too busted up or dead or whatever", which at least opens up the possibility that they actually might be in that position some day. That day finally came for me but, hey, BONUS, I escaped my addiction to riding without being really really really messed up.

I didn't go through the endless list of broken everything like some have on this thread. I've actually been pretty fortunate that I haven't broken more stuff. But if I HAD started seriously breaking stuff a long time ago, I don't think I'd have continued to ride, back then.

Again, this is just a view counter to the riders here who their getting busted up constantly doesn't bother them.


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

xcguy said:


> I looked at the bike that threw me once again and said "you know, you're like a hot high maintenance girlfriend. The sex is great but you just keep hurting me".
> 
> It's been 9 months away from riding and I have to say I like not being busted up more than riding. .


I would say that you were never really in love with this hot, high maintenance girlfriend.:nono:

I've been mountain biking for 25 years, and am now 48 and hope to do it when I am 68. I have been lucky to never have had a serious injury bigger than a broken pinky finger.

I hope I do not jinx myself by saying that. I have had cuts, and scrapes and bruises. I try harder on the technical uphills than I do on the technical downhills, and I know the pace I feel comfortable with. Like Clint said "A man"s got to know his limitations". I ride a brisk pace and have fun, but tell myself it is better to back down at times so I can ride another day, and this seems to be helping me extend my cycling into my middle age years quite nicely.


----------



## Miami_Son (May 6, 2010)

All points of view are valid to the person giving them. 

I don't fault anyone from stepping back, reassessing what they do and deciding to no longer do it. That goes equally for mountain biking or substance abuse. We each have to make decisions for ourselves and nobody knows our individual circumstances better than ourselves. Only and unless our decisions affect someone else does anyone have any say in the matter, and then it would only be those affected.

The OP asked for feedback and it was given. For anyone to be arguing over the feedback given is just white noise. And for anyone to be criticizing others for _their_ decisions or questioning their passion level is just assinine. Not everyone rides a bike out of passion and it certainly isn't a requirement. That's my opinion.

That said, there are ways to participate in this sport that won't subject you to such high risk of injury. Whether or not you can do that and still find satisfaction in it is up to you.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

after injuries, it is good to tone it back a bit to avoid falling. biking is very mental and confidence is a big factor in riding well. if your are not feeling it, it is best to slow it down. most of my falls have been when i was going slow, not paying attention, tired, or riding apprehensively. i have taken 2 spills this past week. one was pretty unavoidable cause front hit a small berm that was soft and gave way. another was from just riding slow and not paying attention.

biking benefits in health still will outweigh the risks. riding smart and knowing limits is best way to avoid crashing. i don't plan to give it up until i physically am unable to do it.


----------



## dulyebr (Jun 18, 2004)

Hugor said:


> Ultimately we are all responsible for how we ride. Certainly I notice that I'll push the edge and limits of my skills more when your riding with some buddies than others.
> Most of us probably have riding partners where every ride is like a race with heckling and banter, whilst with others, its just 2 relaxed guys mucking around in the bush enjoying the moment with the pressure off.
> I certainly see far more crashes with the first group than with the second, where everybody is riding well within their limits.
> I think its time to be a little more selective about who I ride with.
> ...


The riding group is definitely a big factor. A couple of years ago I started riding with a group of guys; 4 were excellent riders while 3 were mediocre. Sure enough, the three average riders (including me) all ended up with semi-serious injuries. I went over the bars and subluxing my shoulder. I've tried to rehab it without surgery, but the instability still bothers me to the point of now wanting surgery.

The pressure to ride harder and take more chances was more than I could handle, I guess. I was no doubt getting stronger and more skilled riding with these guys, but eventually I feel victim to riding outside my comfort zone. Could have been worse...

It's not like I planned it this way, but now I find myself only riding with mixed groups, or alone. I may take an aggressive line or drop every once in a while, but I *never* feel any pressure to take chances when I'm not feeling up to it.


----------



## nth_dimension (Jul 2, 2008)

> That said, there are ways to participate in this sport that won't subject you to such high risk of injury. Whether or not you can do that and still find satisfaction in it is up to you.


That's it, right there.


----------



## Hugor (Aug 27, 2008)

Dogbrain said:


> Honestly it seems pretty rare that any of my riding acquaintances get hurt beyond some scrapes and bruises, although I have seen some epic poison oak and will be eternally grateful that it doesn't bother me to that degree. What the hell are you guys riding that the penalty for failure is a guaranteed debilitating injury? We got rocks and roots and drops and logs... just slow down a notch.


Yes I've thought about that alot. I've probably had as many crashes as anybody else here. Most as you say just result in small grazes or bruises. It depends what you land on.
In 2 of my 3 injuries I think high speed was the biggest factor. Over 30km/hr in both cases.
The third was caused by the hard rock plate that I landed on from a 2 foot drop.
Another factor with a few of my friends is that we are big guys. I'm 6'1" and probably 105kgs with my gear on. We're not fat either just solid guys who spend the rest of our free time in the gym or paddling on our surf ski's.
When a weight like that drops from a height or at speed on a hard surface something has to give I guess.
Most mountain bikers I meet are smaller build people and probably weigh 70 kgs or thereabouts.
Thats alot less energy and momentum to stop when a crash happens.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Hugor said:


> Yes I've thought about that alot. I've probably had as many crashes as anybody else here. Most as you say just result in small grazes or bruises. It depends what you land on.
> In 2 of my 3 injuries I think high speed was the biggest factor. Over 30km/hr in both cases.
> The third was caused by the hard rock plate that I landed on from a 2 foot drop.
> Another factor with a few of my friends is that we are big guys. I'm 6'1" and probably 105kgs with my gear on. We're not fat either just solid guys who spend the rest of our free time in the gym or paddling on our surf ski's.
> ...


Hugor, you're gonna get a ton of replies from riders who can't imagine a slow speed crash could do much damage. My last one was about 10 mph, pretty slow for me. I almost think I accelerated as I rotated up and over my front wheel and straight down. Other times that's happened to me I came off the bike, this time my left hand got locked onto the bar somehow so I took it ALL on my left shoulder. An acquaintance was slowly descending a steep section, OTB'd, successfully vaulted his bars and was running it out when he tripped and came down on a quarter sized sharp rock right on his kneecap, splitting it. He was out for two years. Slow speed, fast speed, sh!t can happen. Of course, most riders think the sh!t will only happen to others who aren't riding "carefully".


----------



## mumbles (Jul 22, 2006)

Then there was a guy (a spectator) that was helping a crashed racer, another mtb racer ran into him and the specator wound up with a broken leg. Truth is your not safe anywhere and most accidents happen at home.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

mumbles said:


> Then there was a guy (a spectator) that was helping a crashed racer, another mtb racer ran into him and the specator wound up with a broken leg. Truth is your not safe anywhere and most accidents happen at home.


Actually, my stories were about low speed crashes while mountain biking with serious injuries. You read that, right? :skep:


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

when you can't approach a simple 2 foot drop without panicking and slamming on the brakes.
if a small drop like that makes you skid to a stop you're endangering yourself by riding in a near-constant state of panic.


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

This is an interesting thread,and it gave me something to ponder.Speaking for myself,I will quit riding when I can no longer physically do so.The benefits far out weigh the negatives IMO.I'm going on 40 years old,and ride just as hard if not harder than I did at 18.Funny thing is that I crash less now.I can say that it takes longer to get back up after a spill now though,which is rare.I think the difference is that now that I'm older I can gauge my true abilities better,and a half dozen trips to the ER solidifies in my mind the consequences if I don't.Sure MTB riding can be dangerous,but so can driving your car to work,slipping on the ice while retrieving the morning paper etc.I know bad crashes can shake you,and even cause a person to question is the sport worth the risk?IMO YES! it is.If I'm going to check out,hopefully it's doing something that I love.Is it time to give it up?...Only you can answer that question.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

it seems that there's three types of people on the suject. the first is the die hard, who says they'll never quit as long as they can physically do it, the person who claims they were die hard, and then quit because they were afraid of getting injured, but can still probably physically do it...and then the immortals who the second type of people claim they will eventually come to their senses.

there's a middle ground for everyone. just try to be safe, and if you're afraid of getting hurt, slow down.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

xcguy said:


> Hugor, you're gonna get a ton of replies from riders who can't imagine a slow speed crash could do much damage. My last one was about 10 mph, pretty slow for me. I almost think I accelerated as I rotated up and over my front wheel and straight down. Other times that's happened to me I came off the bike, this time my left hand got locked onto the bar somehow so I took it ALL on my left shoulder. An acquaintance was slowly descending a steep section, OTB'd, successfully vaulted his bars and was running it out when he tripped and came down on a quarter sized sharp rock right on his kneecap, splitting it. He was out for two years. Slow speed, fast speed, sh!t can happen. Of course, most riders think the sh!t will only happen to others who aren't riding "carefully".


No one is arguing that a slow speed crash can't hurt you. Freak accidents can happen no matter what you do with your time. For most of us, those injuries are the exception rather than the rule. You mentioned you play basketball. That's awesome. During the last year I have had two friends injured while playing recreational basketball. The first was an athletic 26 year old who played a regular game with some buddies. One evening he tore his ACL in a game. He didn't fall or twist it funny, just planted his foot and pushed off and POP! The other friend joined a pick-up game and fell, jamming his fingers against someones shoe. The heel of the shoe wedged in between his pinky and ring finger and tore a ligament in his pinky. He had surgery and then spent 6 weeks with a wire coming out of his fingernail bending his finger over and holding it to his wrist. Would you say those injuries are representative of recreational basketball?

You are right... sh!t can happen. Such is life. You can't escape that by hanging up the bike. Being injured 6 months a year (your words) is either the result of reckless riding or a complete lack of coordination.

I want to be clear though. I could give a [email protected] if you don't ride anymore. If the only kind of riding you enjoy is very very aggressive, then you clearly don't have the skills to continue with that riding style and you should stop out of responsibility to your family. I'm fortunate enough to be able to take my rigid SS out cruising on some buff doubletrack and have a blast. I can also grab the squish and hit the gnar gnar... just a little slower  ... and I rarely crash.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Dogbrain said:


> No one is arguing that a slow speed crash can't hurt you. Freak accidents can happen no matter what you do with your time. For most of us, those injuries are the exception rather than the rule. You mentioned you play basketball. That's awesome. During the last year I have had two friends injured while playing recreational basketball. The first was an athletic 26 year old who played a regular game with some buddies. One evening he tore his ACL in a game. He didn't fall or twist it funny, just planted his foot and pushed off and POP! The other friend joined a pick-up game and fell, jamming his fingers against someones shoe. The heel of the shoe wedged in between his pinky and ring finger and tore a ligament in his pinky. He had surgery and then spent 6 weeks with a wire coming out of his fingernail bending his finger over and holding it to his wrist. Would you say those injuries are representative of recreational basketball?
> 
> You are right... sh!t can happen. Such is life. You can't escape that by hanging up the bike. Being injured 6 months a year (your words) is either the result of reckless riding or a complete lack of coordination.
> 
> I want to be clear though. I could give a [email protected] if you don't ride anymore. If the only kind of riding you enjoy is very very aggressive, then you clearly don't have the skills to continue with that riding style and you should stop out of responsibility to your family. I'm fortunate enough to be able to take my rigid SS out cruising on some buff doubletrack and have a blast. I can also grab the squish and hit the gnar gnar... just a little slower  ... and I rarely crash.


Hey Dogbrain, I'm glad you don't give a fack about my riding or not. I'm glad you're riding now. I would never start a thread urging you all to quit riding. I only responded to the OPs original question with my own experiences and why I stopped riding. I wouldn't want him to only get replies from those who would say "no, never, never ever stop riding" when clearly he's having doubts. I think I'm almost the only one who's counseled him to listen to his heart and make his own decision and that, yes, it IS possible to stop riding. Really.

Unlike a lot of you here, after the thousands and thousands of singletrack miles I've logged I stopped saying "and now I'm better and stronger than ever" and started saying "ya know, I can't go on forever". Peeps gotta drive cars, we have to walk across parking lots, we don't necessarily have to play bball but I haven't heard of many basketball injuries resulting in a permanent wheelchair. Statistically there are very very few mountain bikers. I just started seeing the danger in it rather than the satisfaction is all. I decided that there's enough danger in life, why add OTB'ing to the mix? And I was riding carefully on my last crash. So obviously that wasn't the solution to OTBs.

As I was walking around in a sling last year I came up on a pair of hikers. The guy sez "you should take up road riding". Hah.


----------



## Miami_Son (May 6, 2010)

Miami_Son said:


> That said, there are ways to participate in this sport that won't subject you to such high risk of injury. Whether or not you can do that and still find satisfaction in it is up to you.


Like I said, it is a very personal decision. XCguy, you made your decision based on factors relative to your own life. I think anyone else facing the same question has to do the same thing. Advice can be helpful, but ultimately only you can decide for yourself what's best for your individual situation. Giving it up entirely can seem a little extreme to some, but if it doesn't to you, why care what anyone else thinks? Nobody has a right to judge you for your life choices but you and the people they affect. I have a lot of friends who have given up moto not because they were afraid of injury, but because when they examined themselves, they realized they just couldn't stop being competitive and that going out to just ride was no longer fun without racing. Too bad more people don't realize that because the moto tracks are filled with guys who think winning some plastic trophy at 40 is what defines them and those are the ones who are more often than not a danger to others. Like almost anything, you have to know when to say when and if you don't, nature will often tell you anyway. I'm not ready to give up MTB or moto just yet, but at 51 I know that conversation with myself is coming soon and I'm ready to have it. Open and honestly.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Miami_Son said:


> Like I said, it is a very personal decision. XCguy, you made your decision based on factors relative to your own life. I think anyone else facing the same question has to do the same thing. Advice can be helpful, but ultimately only you can decide for yourself what's best for your individual situation. Giving it up entirely can seem a little extreme to some, but if it doesn't to you, why care what anyone else thinks? Nobody has a right to judge you for your life choices but you and the people they affect. I have a lot of friends who have given up moto not because they were afraid of injury, but because when they examined themselves, they realized they just couldn't stop being competitive and that going out to just ride was no longer fun without racing. Too bad more people don't realize that because the moto tracks are filled with guys who think winning some plastic trophy at 40 is what defines them and those are the ones who are more often than not a danger to others. Like almost anything, you have to know when to say when and if you don't, nature will often tell you anyway. I'm not ready to give up MTB or moto just yet, but at 51 I know that conversation with myself is coming soon and I'm ready to have it. Open and honestly.


Very well said. Let's just also say that at 51 I thought I was gonna go on forever.


----------



## Hugor (Aug 27, 2008)

Hugor said:


> Alot of the guys I ride with have been continually riding off road since they were kids.
> These guys are on a completely different level to the rest of us.
> Amongst my 3 close friends of similar age to myself, who have taken up the sport more recently, it seems like at any given time 1 of us is out with a bike related injury.
> Over that same period I'm yet to see any of the experienced guys break anything, and they do things I wouldn't dream of doing.


Well apologies to quote myself.
Another of my riding group bit the dust yesterday! This time it was one of the experienced riders. He's 34 and has been continually riding since he was a kid.
He used to be sponsored up until recently when other priorities like his career took over his life.
His skills are not on the same ballpark as anyone else in the group. He's far better.
I was riding with him on my most recent crash.
He was crossing a creek on a narrow north shore type bridge which is about 4 feet off the ground. He must have done it a hundred times. It has never phased him. There is a normal track around this bridge which I usually take.
For whatever reason this time he went off the side of it. He fractured and dislocated his shoulder like myself!
He's now looking at 6 weeks off work (engineer), 6 months off the bike, and surgery to stabilise the joint!
It is his first serious mtb injury as an adult.
Is there anything to learn out of this?
I think that its just not a simple matter of riding within your skills or limits as many have pointed out here. Nobody would have ever questioned whether he was good enough to do it. He was riding well within his skill limits but you only have to goof it up once to hurt yourself.

I think that its simply a number game. The more you take on difficult technical terrain the higher the statistical chance of a crash and hence injury. Its never zero even if you are careful and riding within your skills. Its not even close. If you do it enough times you will eventually crash.

The risk is there in everything we do from walking on the pavement or motocross racing.
Somewhere in the middle there is mountain biking. We all draw a line beyond which we think the risk is not acceptable for the benefit gained. Its an individual decision and part of this equation involves what is potentially able to be lost like careers, families and income.

I am not asking for you guys to solve the problem for me as I know that the ultimate decision will only be mine to make.
However it has been very interesting to read everybodies take on their risk management.


----------



## Miami_Son (May 6, 2010)

I think you missed another lesson in your friend's recent mishap. That no matter how good you are at something, age takes its natural toll and if you don't appreciate that and start to dial it back a notch, well...

At 34 your friend is still young, but not so young that he can look at what he's been doing for years and think he doesn't need to start adjusting his riding style. This is a very demanding sport, especially at the level of doing "North Shore-style" obstacles. Hope everything works out for you both.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

xcguy said:


> "you know, you're like a hot high maintenance girlfriend. The sex is great but you just keep hurting me".


The problem is that we can't stop thinking about that @ss 

To the OP, keep riding if its what you love but think a little (assess) about the risks when you're about to do something.
My worst crash was similar to your last one and I got caught in the adrenalin rush following a local pro.... bad scenario when the blind turn came:eekster: Broken vertebrae and torn disk (5 years ago and still paying for it)
Now I still do crazy stuff; plenty of rush but assess my "stunts" and also think with who I am at the moment of doing it (friend that I trust is going to help, let me know what's coming, etc or just a guy that is in his "own" world and don't tell you or help you?)
Cheers and don't get discourage

PS: another thing you could do is getting a dedicated XC bike that wont give you much comfidence so you will not try crazy shiat:thumbsup:


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

I've been riding mountain bikes for a little over 2 years now. And in those 2 years, I sustained more injuries than I ever have my 12 years of riding motorcycles. 

Mountain biking is by no means an easy sport. It's usually in those first few crashes that determine wether one still stick with it or quit. 

Concussions, torn ligaments, bruised/cracked ribs, sprained/dislocated ankles & wrists and broken legs aren't going to keep me from riding. Then again, I don't have kids or a family to worry about. 

My friends think I'm a nutcase for doing FR and racing DH (I probably am  )


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

xcguy said:


> The OP just needs to be wary of advice from riders who actually LIKE being injured, look forward to the next injury and above all, love to list their injuries for all to admire. Just sayin'...


It's not so much as I like being injured, but more accepting of it. The sport is a risk we take -- crashes do happen and injuries are a part of it. *shrug*


----------



## tristan86 (Aug 6, 2008)

If people are sick of being injured they need to ride easier trails. And yes, of course you can get hurt and even killed on an easy trail, same goes for any sport, including hiking. Fact is, driving your car is 100x more dangerous than some smooth easy XC trail

If you don't have fun doing only easy stuff it would make sense to stop though. I ride because its fun, when it stops being fun I will stop riding.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

very interesting reading/decisions have been posted here, and I can relate to many of them. I've givine up severla "risk sports" due to too many injuries or just moved on to another sport. Rock climbed for a few years(no injuries) then went to skydiving and got in 57 jumps and two broken ankles. Moved on the 11 years motorcycle racing ( 2 dislocated shoulders, and unconcious 3 times) and quit cause I had started running and didn't time for both. Did triathlons for 11 years and quit cause had 1st hip replaced (due to osteoarthritis) and couldn't run on it. Started mtnbike racing in '95 and had to quit racing last year due to stenosis and asthma. Have been ridding but nothing long distance. Gonna get back worked on and hope to walk/ride pain free real soon. (Back is loaded with bone spurs/arthritis/ligament growth.X-rays showed old fractured rib and vertebra that I didn't know I had)???
ANYWAY.........that is my experiences. I'll be 64 and have had to slow down a lot and walk dangerous sections cause I don't want to injure my hip replacements. I still enjoy the sport and these are difficult decisions for anyone. My goals are still to doa 100 miler in the dirt but it will NOT be a difficult nor dangerous 100miler, easy dirt roads. Heal out there gang.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

It's personal and it isn't really that complicated. It's time to give up when riding the MTB is no longer rewarding. 

Hesitation and doubt make it impossible to enjoy singletrack anyway.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

At 38, I'd take it easy, you don't need to follow friends that ride fast to have fun with this sport. I'm still at it and I'm over 45, I just know what is generally over my head as some of the trails here in N.Cal are pretty 'hairy'...

Your out there to enjoy the outdoors, fresh air, scenery, friends and get a workout at the same time. You don't need to put yourself at risk with this sport, just take it easy. Get off and walk a tough technical area....it's OK. None of my friends ever say anything if I get off and walk a rock garden or a steep gnarly descent... Even if they did, I don't care...

I've already found that the emergency room hospital bill can be as much as your bike or even more. It's just not worth it do go outside of your capabilities and skill set in this sport. Sure it's fun to extend yourself as that is a way to get better, but in general, we are weekend warriors and are never going to get paid for racing or a downhill. 

Healing vibes for you bro...


----------

